# Normal egg laying?



## divnig (Aug 7, 2005)

My chinese female layed an eggsack, which is great, but I've never done this before and have a concern. After she lays her eggs, is it normal for her to have a bunch of dried egg foam on her behind? It's been a day now and she has a bit on her back leg too. Does she clean that off, or should I step in and remove it for her? It's not blocking her digestive system, but is preventing anymore mating. Is this normal?


----------



## Macano (Aug 7, 2005)

I've had a few of mine have this occur also. Mostly they fall off eventually, but on one after a few days I removed a bit from her tail end with tweezers. She didn't seem to even to notice.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2005)

Happens to all of mine and is not harmful. My H grandis' will bend themselves enough where they can clean it off with their mouth.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 8, 2005)

Yup, can also confirm that it happens quite often. My P.aeruginosa females were always having this attatched to them, they sort it out themselves if it bothers them


----------



## Ian (Aug 8, 2005)

Had a membranacea who could barely walked, and she tried to lay an ooth..unsucessfully. Covered her back end in foam, so had to peel it off for her. 4 days later though, she died  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

